# Multi tank air pump suggestions?



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm wondering what suggestions people have for an air pump to pump up to 12 small aquariums with airstone / sponge filters. Ideally this wouldn't be insanely noisy and I don't want to break the bank. I was looking at Coralife pumps on Big Al's which don't seem too expensive, but I've never run them.

Any opinions? Suggestions? Links?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Linear piston pumps are quiet and efficient. Jehmco.com in the US carries them for about $150.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

The Jehmco ones certainly have a great reputation, but I think the smallest linear piston would be too much pump for a dozen small tanks. Of course it means that you'll have to get more tanks in order to utilize the full potential of the pump... 

I use a Won EP-30 pump that I purchased from John's Fish Food (http://johnsfishfood.com/). I think they cost around $60, and are similar to the Coralife units. John makes regular trips to the GTA to drop off orders.

I run about 15 tanks from 5.5 to 15 gallons on it, as well as a couple of brine shrimp hatchers. I could run a few more tanks with no problem. It is a bit noisy, but not unbearably so in a fishroom type situation. I would not want it my living room however.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The won ep30 is a linear piston pump. The won xx50 is a diaphragm pump. Regardless 12 tanks don't need much of a pump, so unless you are planning to grow significanlty, don't get one that is much larger than you need.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

BillD said:


> The won ep30 is a linear piston pump. The won xx50 is a diaphragm pump. Regardless 12 tanks don't need much of a pump, so unless you are planning to grow significanlty, don't get one that is much larger than you need.


I haven't heard a Jehmco pump, but I've read that they are very quiet. My Won isn't, so I guess it's because it doesn't have a housing?

Westender, just for info I used to use a Tetra DW 96-2 to power around a dozen small tanks. It did the job okay, and wasn't too loud. I had to rebuild the pump a couple of times (flappers and diaphragms) but eventually it wore out. Another option I suppose.


----------

